# Charging Di2 while riding?



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm doing a non stop Ultra race at the end of August, it is looking like about 50 hours of riding, possibly a few hours more or less (depending on wind and weather). I don't expect it to be more than 60. I have Ultegra Di2 from the year 2015 and I am concerned that the battery might not last the duration of the event. I am sure that others have had this problem before? What solutions have people come up with? I was thinking I could plug a portable charger into the charging port / plug, after plugging the initial one into the dock below the stem. 

Cheers.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I can ride for over a thousand miles before charging my Di2. And I charge it before it goes red, so I’m sure I could go a lot more. I don’t think you need to worry about it.


----------

